# Anvil - Hollow Body Flying V



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone seen the "Story of Anvil" documentary yet? It should becoming out on DVD shortly and it is a must see.

In the Film Lip's plays a hollow body flying V! I never before seen a hollow V before so I presume it was made by a local builder and not Gibson. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

bbigsby said:


> Has anyone seen the "Story of Anvil" documentary yet? It should becoming out on DVD shortly and it is a must see.


Yep... Accept2 turned me onto it... it's sort of a true-to-life Spinal Tap with some really endearing moments...



bbigsby said:


> In the Film Lip's plays a hollow body flying V! I never before seen a hollow V before so I presume it was made by a local builder and not Gibson. Does anyone know anything about it?


I don't know anything about Lips' guitar, but I know Tokai made a V that looks a lot like that one in the early '80s...


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know about Lip's guitar either but I do know that Anvil was ahead of its time. I played in some metal bands in the 80's and the other guys would rave about these bands like Metalica and Slayer. I'd try to show them that Anvil was doing this stuff years before and way better. Better sounding albums, better playing, better songwriting, and a sense of humor about it all too. I'm glad that the metal gods are finally giving these guys their reward. They deserve it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not much on Metal, but this trailer makes it seem like the movie would enjoyable anyway (and funny!):

[youtube=Option]umAxeO-QfmY[/youtube]


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

I just found out through a friend that some guy named Marshallhead Bob made him a couple of V's including the hollow body one. He has seen the Hollow V up close and the guitar is feather lite and sounds amazing.

Now whats up with his amp setup? Two silverface twins on top of 4x12s. Not a classic combination but it works for him.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I've seen the film, and to be honest its just about Lips and Robb. G5 the bass player and Ivan Hurd have little to say. I didn't like the fact that former members Dave Allison and Ian Dickson got a whole 3 minuttes worth of interview time. 

I've seen Anvil play a hand full of times in the early 80's at the Gasworks and Larry's Hideaway


----------



## HollowV (Dec 5, 2009)

*Anvil V*

...I know what it is.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Canadian Charlie said:


> I've seen the film, and to be honest its just about Lips and Robb. G5 the bass player and Ivan Hurd have little to say. I didn't like the fact that former members Dave Allison and Ian Dickson got a whole 3 minuttes worth of interview time.
> 
> I've seen Anvil play a hand full of times in the early 80's at the Gasworks and Larry's Hideaway


To be fair, it could be that they didn't want much more involvement in the project than that? But I would be curious to know.


----------

